# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  log anavar and winny cycle

## Diamond*K

ok.. so im starting my anavar and winny cycle today  :Smilie:  yay!

stats:
5'5
148lb
19%
my goal: 130 at 13% ( hopefully less..i'd like to be 11 %)

*ok so here's my diet :* 

--cardio--- 
*8:00 meal 1 380 cals/ 12.5 f/ 22.5 p/ 48 carbs*

2/3 cup oats - 150cals/ 2g fat/ 2 g protein/ 33 carbs 
1/2 cup almond milk- 20 cals/1.5 g fat/ .5g pro/ 1g carbs
1tbsp natty peanut-butter- 100 cals/ 8g fats/ 5g pro/ 3 carbs
2 egg whites 30 cals/ 0fat/ 7g pro/ 0carb 



*11:00 meal 2- 248 cal/ 8.5 f/ 26p/ 15*

3 oz chicken- 100 cals/ 2 g fat/ 20 g pro/ 0 carbs 
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 14carb
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb or 1tsp walnut oil 60 cals/ 7 g fat/ 0/0




*1:00 meal 3- 334cals/ 13 g fat/ 29g pro/ 27g carbs*

1cup almond milk- 40 cals/ 3 g fat/ 1g pro/ 2g carbs
1 scoop whey- 119 cal/ 2g fat/ 23g pro/ 2g carbs
3oz banana 75 cals/ 0fat/ 0pro/ 20 carbs
1tbsp natty peanut-butter- 100 cals/ 8g fats/ 5g pro/ 3 carbs



*1:30 ---1 hr Train & 1 hr CARDIO----

3:30 a pwo shake meal 4 - 240 cal/ 3g fat/ 21g pro/ 34g carbs*

1/2 scoop banana whey- 65 cals/ 10 pro/ 1.5 f/ 3.5 carb
1 cup sunny d - 90 cals/ 0fat/ 1p/ 26 carb



*4:00(30-45min later)meal 5 - 380cals/ 15 g fat/ 23 g pro/ 34carbs*

1/2 cup quinoa- 160 cals/ 2.5 fat/ 6 g pro/ 30 carbs
2oz tuna- 60 cals/ 0fat/ 15g pro/ 0carbs



*7:00 meal 6- 248 cal/ 8.5 f/ 26p/ 15 carbs*

3 oz chicken- 100 cals/ 2 g fat/ 20 g pro/ 0 carbs 
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 15 carbs
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb



1*0:00 meal 7- 180cal/ 22.5p/ 7 fat/ 8.5carb
*
banana Protein 130 cals/ 20 pro/ 3 f/ 7 carb
1tsp natty peanut-butter- 50 cals/ 4g fats/ 2.5g pro/ 1.5 carbs



Supps:
b12,glutamine, ALA, Chromium Picolinate, Betaine Hydrochloride

*
1,890cals
152 pro
58.5 f
183.5 carbs*

*Split :*

mondays- back & abs
tuesday- chest
Wednesday- legs
thursday- arms
friday- shoulders &trapz
sat - cario (Cheat day )
sunday- rest  :Smilie: 

*Cycle:*

week 1 - anavar 10mg
week 2 - anavar 20mg 
week 3 - anavar 20mg
week 4 - anavar 20mg
week 5 - anavar 20mg
week 6 - anavar 20mg, 
week 7 - anavar 20mg, winny 5 mg 
week 8 - anavar 20mg, winny 10mg
week 9 - anavar 20mg, winny 10mg,
week 10- winny 10mg, 

im also taking clen - 4 days on , 2 days off. starting at 50mcg

and in my last 8 days im taking provirion. the 1st 4 days wil be 12.5 mg then the last 4 days wil be 25 mg. 

my diet will also change a lil bit 2. every 2 weeks im droppin 100 cals .

----------


## bigcountry123

i think you aleady look great!

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Why clen like that ?

----------


## Diamond*K

> Why clen like that ?


i had a body builder from around here say that you should take a break after 4 days.. i guess so you dont get used to it. 

im gonna try it out....

----------


## lovbyts

I dont think your BF is 19%, closer to 16% but yes women carry/show/hide fat differently than men. 
If you need some cardio help let me know. I have some good ideas on how to keep the heart rate up at the fat burning level for 2+ hrs at a time.

----------


## Diamond*K

> I dont think your BF is 19%, closer to 16% but yes women carry/show/hide fat differently than men. 
> If you need some cardio help let me know. I have some good ideas on how to keep the heart rate up at the fat burning level for 2+ hrs at a time.


lmao... well thanx  :Smilie: 
now you just gotta fly out here to help me out hahahah

and yes im 19%.... my upper body is pretty lean but i got a big booty lol and thick thighs.

----------


## Mooseman33

this should be good.

i will be tuned in....

----------


## Diamond*K

today i weighed myself.. down to 146 lbs  :Big Grin: 

im gonna check my bf this week. and take a pic.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

A couple of things stand out to me... 

Why are you using all these compounds at once? You aren't competing... 

Using some of these androgenic compounds could be disastrous for you.

BTW, winstrol , even at a low dosage can cause women serious problems... (clit enlargement) 

And going up to 20mg/ed of anavar for a first run? That's a LOT. 

This all seems seriously over-board to me.. 

-VM

----------


## Diamond*K

> A couple of things stand out to me... 
> 
> Why are you using all these compounds at once? You aren't competing... 
> 
> Using some of these androgenic compounds could be disastrous for you.
> 
> BTW, winstrol , even at a low dosage can cause women serious problems... (clit enlargement) 
> 
> And going up to 20mg/ed of anavar for a first run? That's a LOT. 
> ...


naw i've taken anavar at 20mg b4.... 
and i used winny too at 10 mg. i kno if i start to get sides im cutting out that last week of winny. and i'm just tryin the proviron . i kno a lot of female bodybuilders use it.. its only like 10 days but i just wanna see if i notice anything. 

its my prep diet/cycle for my comp next year. im tryin it out now see how i like it.. that way next year i will no more how it works for me. 

sum thing might change as i go along... wat i have here is just my plan.

----------


## Diamond*K

i've used anavar at 20 mg and winny at 10 mg for 5 weeks straight. pretty good results for just 5 weeks ...(i didnt continue coz i was startin to get sides)
but i gain 5lb of lean weight and droped my bf dwn 2%

----------


## FireGuy

Agree with V-Man, that's getting up there in dosages and quite a bit more than many women I know who compete at some very tough shows. Sounds like you know what you are doing but I would watch those doses very carefully.

----------


## Diamond*K

> Agree with V-Man, that's getting up there in dosages and quite a bit more than many women I know who compete at some very tough shows. Sounds like you know what you are doing but I would watch those doses very carefully.


yea deff... im gonna just see how it goes kinda thing.. like i said its all trial for next year.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> yea deff... im gonna just see how it goes kinda thing.. like i said its all trial for next year.


Like I said, this is going to be way over-board...

My girl who currently competes has run only ever run Var, clen , T3, ECA. -- her current stats are: 5'9 .. 120.1 pounds. BF = lower then 13%

She has never pushed the var past 7.5mg (except now @~10mg/ed for upcoming photo-shoot) 

I think you might be thinking the more compounds you use, the greater your results will be. That is definitely not the case. 

I think you should just drop the proviron and winstrol all together and then a simple 8 week anavar cycle + clen. 

Always I won't mention this anymore, just wanted to make my opinion crystal clear there  :Smilie: 

BTW, maybe post up some actual pics. Like full body rather then just your stomach.... 5'5 ~150 pounds is likely to be higher then 19%BF on a woman...

In any case though, you've got my girl subscribed to the thread, lol. She is interested in your var dosage, and to see what the proviron does to you. loll  :LOL:  

-VM

----------


## Diamond*K

these are within the last couple months... 
but now im dwn to 146.

----------


## Diamond*K

im gonna take sum better pix with a real camera soon.... these pics off my phone sux.

----------


## FireGuy

If this were in the lounge I might make mention of the handcuffs hanging on the wall but since its in a serious forum I will refrain. Not sure how much you lost since then but you are above 18% in those pics. You appear to have good structure and a decent amount of lean muscle on you. 125-130lbs range would but a really good look for you and give you an idea of what bodyparts need to be brought up.

----------


## B1gDaddy

Your bf seems to be correct now that i see what u mean by a big booty haha. Good catch on the hand cuffs FireGuy, didn't even notice till you mentioned them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tboney

> *If this were in the lounge I might make mention of the handcuffs hanging on the wall but since its in a serious forum I will refrain.* Not sure how much you lost since then but you are above 18% in those pics. You appear to have good structure and a decent amount of lean muscle on you. 125-130lbs range would but a really good look for you and give you an idea of what bodyparts need to be brought up.


Thats funny!

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Your bf seems to be correct now that i see what u mean by a big booty haha.


She's no where near 18% bro...

Men often don't realize the huge difference when gauging BF% of the opposite sex. 

While men may be able to get down to ~3% for short peroids of time, this would be impossible for a woman. They carry fat in areas men don't hold it in (breasts, etc.)

Fireguy is obviously the authority on this, but w/ that second set of pics I would put her at ~21%...

-VM

----------


## B1gDaddy

> She's no where near 18% bro...
> 
> Men often don't realize the huge difference when gauging BF% of the opposite sex.
> 
> -VM


I knew there was a difference but after your post I guess there's more of a difference between male an female body fat %'s than i originally thought.. 

Thanks for the input VM

----------


## Diamond*K

> If this were in the lounge I might make mention of the handcuffs hanging on the wall but since its in a serious forum I will refrain. Not sure how much you lost since then but you are above 18% in those pics. You appear to have good structure and a decent amount of lean muscle on you. 125-130lbs range would but a really good look for you and give you an idea of what bodyparts need to be brought up.


yea thats my goal.. 125-130.

lol and yea.. i gotta really wrk on my legs & ass lol. 

but im naturally bigger built. my waist is like 29" and my hips are 42" lol... and my rib cage look huge compared to my sisters. 

my goal weight is 2 be 124 lbs for my competition. hopefully be the biggest in the middle weight class.

----------


## FireGuy

You might double check the class weights, I know some shows have different cutoffs. Mrs Fire is prepping for an NPC show and Lightweight is 125 and under, Middle 125-140 and Heavyweight over 140.

For reference here is 19% BF on a female (18.89)

----------


## Diamond*K

the provincial ones here are different.. 115-125 is the middle class. anything over 125 is consider heavy weight.. dont kno why.. it was different last year but they just recently changed it.

----------


## FireGuy

Will look forward to watching your progress. Kinda wish this was in the competitive forum as I will have to make a mental note to check in here now and again. How many weeks til your show?

----------


## dhriscerr

Might want to look into a few different ways to run clen too. I haven't heard much on 4days on 2 days off, some do it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off some run other compounds (keto) with it to keep your body form getting used to it also over the counter (benydral, sp?) you can just search Clen and you will see. I am not saying 4 days on 2 days off wont work, I just haven't ever seen it ran like that. I myself run it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

----------


## dhriscerr

This might help
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=liver

----------


## Diamond*K

> Will look forward to watching your progress. Kinda wish this was in the competitive forum as I will have to make a mental note to check in here now and again. How many weeks til your show?


its next year in april and again in november ... im just practicing my dieting and cycle for it. so this year im figuring out how my body will look when i try different diets and so forth. im keepin my own log at home as well. im also checkin out other competitors 2 see wat i need 2 improve on. 

i was gonna ask you as well.. i get my bf tested at my gym by an old bodybuilder. (thats where i get my bf from) but i kno he only check 6 spots.. i kno there's different ways of checking with the calipers ... i was wondering how you check your wifey's bf and how it differs from the mens. 
that way i can have my bf checked similar to wat your standards are at.. that way we are all on the same page.  :Smilie:

----------


## Diamond*K

> Might want to look into a few different ways to run clen too. I haven't heard much on 4days on 2 days off, some do it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off some run other compounds (keto) with it to keep your body form getting used to it also over the counter (benydral, sp?) you can just search Clen and you will see. I am not saying 4 days on 2 days off wont work, I just haven't ever seen it ran like that. I myself run it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


i usually do it 2 weeks on 1 week off. but i had a BB tell me that you should always do it 4 days on 2 days off. 

like im just trying it out. a lot of different methods... im just tryin to figure out wat my body responds to the most. 

but yea. usually i do it 2 weeks on 1 week off and i use benadryl.

----------


## FireGuy

> its next year in april and again in november ... im just practicing my dieting and cycle for it. so this year im figuring out how my body will look when i try different diets and so forth. im keepin my own log at home as well. im also checkin out other competitors 2 see wat i need 2 improve on. 
> 
> i was gonna ask you as well.. i get my bf tested at my gym by an old bodybuilder. (thats where i get my bf from) but i kno he only check 6 spots.. i kno there's different ways of checking with the calipers ... i was wondering how you check your wifey's bf and how it differs from the mens. 
> that way i can have my bf checked similar to wat your standards are at.. that way we are all on the same page.


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=382456

----------


## Diamond*K

perfection .. thanx. 
im gonna make him check all 9 from now on.

----------


## BJJ

> ok.. so im starting my anavar and winny cycle today  yay!
> 
> stats:
> 5'5
> 148lb
> 19%
> my goal: 130 at 13% ( hopefully less..i'd like to be 11 %)
> 
> *ok so here's my diet :* 
> ...


Your daily Kcal intake is too high if you want to reach that target, IMO.

----------


## RANA

Diamond are you looking to compete or just want to lean out?

----------


## Diamond*K

> Diamond are you looking to compete or just want to lean out?


im competing next year. april & november of 2011

----------


## RANA

> im competing next year. april & november of 2011


Good luck, I'm not a fan of winny for females unless they are doing BB. My wife competes and will not touch the stuff because of the sides, too many of her gf have developed those sides and they are not attractive. She has used both var and primo with great results

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Looking good! Keep up the hard work! Woman do tend to hide more fat then men....You are right at your speculation at 19%.......

----------


## Diamond*K

> Good luck, I'm not a fan of winny for females unless they are doing BB. My wife competes and will not touch the stuff because of the sides, too many of her gf have developed those sides and they are not attractive. She has used both var and primo with great results


yea.. i wanna try it in the fall. but i like the strength gains i get from winny and i added it in at the end coz its a good hardener. i cant do more than 5 weeks with those doses so i kept it at 4 weeks.

----------


## Diamond*K

ok.. so according to the Parrillo
Caliper Method... im 22.16% bf. at 145lbs

with just using the 5 points... im dwn to like 17%. 


BIG difference! but some competition use the Parrillo Caliper Method... so im stickin with that one. my goal is still to get down to 13% tho  :Smilie:

----------


## BJJ

> ok.. so according to the Parrillo
> Caliper Method... im 22.16% bf. at 145lbs
> 
> with just using the 5 points... im dwn to like 17%. 
> 
> 
> BIG difference! but some competition use the Parrillo Caliper Method... so im stickin with that one. my goal is still to get down to 13% tho


Why do not you go getting a DEXA Body Scanner?

----------


## Diamond*K

> Why do not you go getting a DEXA Body Scanner?


lol.. what is it?

----------


## BJJ

> lol.. what is it?


If you want to compete, be as more professional as possible.
So, combining DEXA with an underwater weighing, it is the best solution.
http://nutrition.uvm.edu/bodycomp/

----------


## Diamond*K

ok.. i got sum more pix... ( no handcuffs ... sry lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

ok.. this is why im not competing this year.. in the fall i need 2 put sum serious mass on my back... my lats are seriously suffering. but my shoulders look great  :Smilie:  trapz are huge for my size.

----------


## Diamond*K

and my last pic.. i donno if its coz im not sure how to pose for lats.. or if i just dont have very big ones. lol...

----------


## Diamond*K

ok ... so i got my HG var in yay!!!!

on and im cuttin out my pwo drink. so that brings me down to 1650 cals. 

but im gonna find sumthing else to replace it. about 100 cals ( preferably carbs)  :Smilie:

----------


## Diamond*K

new pix.

----------


## Diamond*K

1st pic is from last week. then the 2nd is from this morning.

----------


## Diamond*K

ok.. i decided to stay at 1650 cals.... its a pretty big drop but i think it will be perfect for this cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiki

If you're losing around 2.2 pounds or 1kg a week then you've found your sweet spot. Just keep the calories the same and you'll be good. 2.2 pnds a week is healthy weight loss.

Try bumping up your cardio time first, before cutting calories.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

This is a weird question... but could you update perhaps mid-cycle if the anavar + winstrol is causing problems w/ your menstrual cycle? That's very good info to have logged  :Smilie:  and would be very beneficial for other women IMO.

I'm pretty sure the winny will have an impact on it.

-VM

----------


## Diamond*K

> If you're losing around 2.2 pounds or 1kg a week then you've found your sweet spot. Just keep the calories the same and you'll be good. 2.2 pnds a week is healthy weight loss.
> 
> Try bumping up your cardio time first, before cutting calories.


i didnt lose weight in week 2. i actually gain 1lb.. i just think 1890 cals is too much on a cycle... 1900 cals is pretty good tho when i just wanna keep where im at.. i think droppin it to 1650 would be good for me. im still eating tons.. 

i already do 2 hrs of cardio lol... lol i rather play with my food intake lol

----------


## Diamond*K

> This is a weird question... but could you update perhaps mid-cycle if the anavar + winstrol is causing problems w/ your menstrual cycle? That's very good info to have logged  and would be very beneficial for other women IMO.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the winny will have an impact on it.
> 
> -VM


yea..., c the problem with that is that i never had a regular period. i can say one thing tho.. after doin my 1st cycle bak in september.. i've been more regular post cycle. like b4 i would go 4-6 months w/o gettin my period.. NOW i will get my period monthly... but only for a day or so.

----------


## Diamond*K

ok... im still at 145.. and man was i gettin frustrated ...

i got my numbers done 2day and im down to 20.2 %
fat = 29.3 lbs
lbm= 115.7

i lost ( roughly) 2 lbs of fat while gaining 2lbs of muscle  :Smilie: 

i also got a new diet.. i lowered my carbs just a bit. and i'm keepin my cals at roughly 1650.

--cardio--- 
8:00 meal 1 330 cals/ 11 f/ 21 p/ 37 carbs

1/2 cup oats - 100cals/ 1.5g fat/ 1.5 g protein/ 22 carbs 
1/2 cup almond milk- 20 cals/1.5 g fat/ .5g pro/ 1g carbs
1tbsp natty peanut-butter- 100 cals/ 8g fats/ 5g pro/ 3 carbs
2 egg whites 30 cals/ 0fat/ 7g pro/ 0carb 



11:00 meal 2- 264.5 cal/ 8.5 f/ 30p/ 16 carbs

3.5 oz chicken- 116.5 cals/ 2 g fat/ 26.5 g pro/ 0 carbs 
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 14carb
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb 




1:00 meal 3- 334cals/ 13 g fat/ 29g pro/ 27g carbs

1cup almond milk- 40 cals/ 3 g fat/ 1g pro/ 2g carbs
1 scoop whey- 119 cal/ 2g fat/ 23g pro/ 2g carbs
3oz banana 75 cals/ 0fat/ 0pro/ 20 carbs
1tbsp natty peanut-butter- 100 cals/ 8g fats/ 5g pro/ 3 carbs



1:30 ---wrk out----




4:00(30-45min later)meal 5 - 280cals/ 2.5 g fat/ 36 g pro/ 30carbs

2/3 cup quinoa- 160 cals/ 2.5 fat/ 6 g pro/ 30 carbs
4oz tuna- 120 cals/ 0fat/ 30g pro/ 0carbs



7:00 meal 6- 264.5 cal/ 8.5 f/ 30p/ 16 carbs

3.5 oz chicken- 116.5 cals/ 2 g fat/ 24 g pro/ 0 carbs 
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 15 carbs
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb



10:00 meal 7- 180cal/ 22.5p/ 7 fat/ 8.5carb

banana Protein 130 cals/ 20 pro/ 3 f/ 7 carb
1tsp natty peanut-butter- 50 cals/ 4g fats/ 2.5g pro/ 1.5 carbs



Supps:
b12,glutamine, ALA, Chromium Picolinate, Betaine Hydrochloride


1,653cals
168.5 pro
50.4 f
134.5 carbs

----------


## Diamond*K

im also eating a bit cleaner for my cheat days.

and im adding in an extra leg day

so my routine looks like this now:

monday- chest
tuesday- back& abs
wed- arms
thurday- legs _(heavy)_
friday- shoulders,trapz& abs
saturday- rest (cheat day)
sunday- legs _(lots of reps)_

im thinking 2 different routines for my legs... like one day possibly work mostly on strength& do big movement workouts. then on sunday it will be mostly cardio and isolated workouts.

ok you guys are gonna hate me but im adding in sum t3s lol. just for 25 days at 25mcg.

and im thinking for my last week when im on winny and proviron im gonna do a keto style diet to help cut out all water .....  :Smilie:  ? LOL

----------


## Hazard

Keep up the good work.....  :Smilie: 

~Haz~

----------


## FranciscoG

> im also eating a bit cleaner for my cheat days.
> 
> and im adding in an extra leg day
> 
> so my routine looks like this now:
> 
> monday- chest
> tuesday- back& abs
> wed- arms
> ...


Marcus talked me out of a Keto diet to prime this cycle. He is for carb cycling. Which basically is 3 days of Keto like diet and 1 day of carbing up. There are many threads here about it.

Tell us about the thermos you use? Caffine, I know clen , T3, Ephedrine, and so on...?

----------


## energizer bunny

looking good diamond........keep up the good work!

----------


## taiboxa

> Marcus talked me out of a Keto diet to prime this cycle. He is for carb cycling. Which basically is 3 days of Keto like diet and 1 day of carbing up. There are many threads here about it.
> 
> Tell us about the thermos you use? Caffine, I know clen, T3, Ephedrine, and so on...?


i concur, cycling carbs is the best way to go imo.. i always tried to coordinate the carb intake to match my training regiment as best as possible. for instance, on my weaker muscle group training days .. i'd make that my max carb intake day.. and gradually drop carbs down to nothing as i trained on my stronger and stronger points.. 

so like i would do 
arms day (weakest aspect)/ 350gCarbs intake
No resistance just intense cardio w/ carbs before (this was to build up high end stamina/ 200g carb intake
chest n' frontal delts/ 100-150g Carb intake
legs/ 50-100g carb intake 
off / 50g carb intake 
back,rear n' medial delts (best aspect) / 50g carb intake
off/ lil as possible carb intake

----------


## Diamond*K

> Marcus talked me out of a Keto diet to prime this cycle. He is for carb cycling. Which basically is 3 days of Keto like diet and 1 day of carbing up. There are many threads here about it.
> 
> Tell us about the thermos you use? Caffine, I know clen, T3, Ephedrine, and so on...?


yea maybe if i do carb cycling like that i would do it for the past 2 weeks...

im taking caffine, clen and just started on t3... my doses on t3 arent very high... 

lol i gotta say tho..i love var.. it fuking awsum coz i can gain muscle just as fast as i lose fat... its great coz i kno when i lose weight i wont lose much lbm.. the only prob is i gotta put my cals low or i will just keep bilding lean tissue ( which is fine.. but im more focused on getting really ripped)

----------


## Diamond*K

> i concur, cycling carbs is the best way to go imo.. i always tried to coordinate the carb intake to match my training regiment as best as possible. for instance, on my weaker muscle group training days .. i'd make that my max carb intake day.. and gradually drop carbs down to nothing as i trained on my stronger and stronger points.. 
> 
> so like i would do 
> arms day (weakest aspect)/ 350gCarbs intake
> No resistance just intense cardio w/ carbs before (this was to build up high end stamina/ 200g carb intake
> chest n' frontal delts/ 100-150g Carb intake
> legs/ 50-100g carb intake 
> off / 50g carb intake 
> back,rear n' medial delts (best aspect) / 50g carb intake
> off/ lil as possible carb intake



yea ... its weird but i always thought you would do it the other way around.. like more carbs on your harder days.

----------


## Diamond*K

i like that keto style diet for 3 days than a carb load 

for my last couple weeks i can do a keto style diet and carb up on wed(my arm day) than again on sat my day off.

----------


## taiboxa

> yea ... its weird but i always thought you would do it the other way around.. like more carbs on your harder days.


arms were my harder days.. they were my lagging body part thus i made sure to have adequate carb/caloric intake for those training days.. on training days where im training one of my more developed muscle groups i didnt worry about having large amounts of glycogen in my reserves.

----------


## Diamond*K

> arms were my harder days.. they were my lagging body part thus i made sure to have adequate carb/caloric intake for those training days.. on training days where im training one of my more developed muscle groups i didnt worry about having large amounts of glycogen in my reserves.


ahh...

----------


## collar

This is the first time I come across this thread, from the link you have posted in the lounge.

Good on you for trying different things and seen what works for you.

----------


## DarnGoodLookin

You look good, I like the tats and handcuffs.

----------


## taiboxa

> well lets see them...i can help you with that!..lol!!!!!


dear god why are you even here?

----------


## DarnGoodLookin

:Haha:

----------


## *RAGE*

> i concur, cycling carbs is the best way to go imo.. i always tried to coordinate the carb intake to match my training regiment as best as possible. for instance, on my weaker muscle group training days .. i'd make that my max carb intake day.. and gradually drop carbs down to nothing as i trained on my stronger and stronger points.. 
> 
> so like i would do 
> arms day (weakest aspect)/ 350gCarbs intake
> No resistance just intense cardio w/ carbs before (this was to build up high end stamina/ 200g carb intake
> chest n' frontal delts/ 100-150g Carb intake
> legs/ 50-100g carb intake 
> off / 50g carb intake 
> back,rear n' medial delts (best aspect) / 50g carb intake
> off/ lil as possible carb intake


Agreed X100% great advice here




> dear god why are you even here?



*Agreed X100 some people still need to grow up

Keep up the good work girl looking good..

Stay positive and strong, it is worth it in the end...


Peace

Rage*

----------


## Diamond*K

> Agreed X100% great advice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Agreed X100 some people still need to grow up
> 
> Keep up the good work girl looking good..
> 
> ...


thanx man. 

i will post you guys on how i will be cycling my carbs.. i still got 7 weeks to go. so maybe next week i will start playing around. im thinking of testing my bf weekly tho when i start carb cycling.

----------


## taiboxa

> thanx man. 
> 
> i will post you guys on how i will be cycling my carbs.. i still got 7 weeks to go. so maybe next week i will start playing around. im thinking of testing my bf weekly tho when i start carb cycling.


nah..biweekly would be better for bf testing 
ha i said bi.. 
(oddly enough i never woulda made such a comment cept rage said some people need to grow up)

----------


## FireGuy

I assume you meant bi-monthly? Comping every 3.5 days isnt necessary IMHO. I do them every saturday, same time, every time.

----------


## Morgoth

Diamond Krys, you mentioned you don't take winny for more than 5 weeks due to sides. What type of sides are you talking about here? Joint pains? Or something to do with your mestrual cycle?

----------


## taiboxa

> I assume you meant bi-monthly? Comping every 3.5 days isnt necessary IMHO. I do them every saturday, same time, every time.


every other week is what i meant w/ that 
biweekly [baɪˈwiːklɪ]
adj & adv
1. every two weeks
2. (often avoided because of confusion with sense 1) twice a week; semiweekly See bi-1

----------


## FireGuy

Merriman/Webster.

Main Entry: 1bi·week·ly 
Pronunciation: \(ˌ)bī-ˈwē-klē\
Function: adjective 
Date: 1832
*1 : occurring twice a week*
2 : occurring every two weeks : fortnightly

Obviously it can mean either. Was just clarifying your intent.

----------


## Diamond*K

> Diamond Krys, you mentioned you don't take winny for more than 5 weeks due to sides. What type of sides are you talking about here? Joint pains? Or something to do with your mestrual cycle?


ummmmm.... lol 
well i noticed my voice start to deepen a lil.. 
(OK IM ONLY SAYING THIS JUST FOR OTHER WOMEN TO KNO WAT SIDES YOU CAN GET) guys dont get all weird on mee...
but i did notice my clit get very sensitive and it looked like i was in heat or sumthing.. very weird. 
so i stopped my cycle.. a few weeks later everything was bak to normal.

----------


## Diamond*K

> Merriman/Webster.
> 
> Main Entry: 1bi·week·ly 
> Pronunciation: \(ˌ)bī-ˈwē-klē\
> Function: adjective 
> Date: 1832
> *1 : occurring twice a week*
> 2 : occurring every two weeks : fortnightly
> 
> Obviously it can mean either. Was just clarifying your intent.


i would like to do mine every week.. but starting next week when i start carb cycling. 

is once a week 2much?

----------


## FireGuy

I actually agree with Tai, once every two weeks is plenty this far out. I only do them once a week starting at 14-16 weeks out.

----------


## Diamond*K

i only wanted 2 do it for the next 6 weeks.. til my cycle is done.

----------


## Diamond*K

ohkkkk..... i just finished making my diets up for next week. im on week 4 right now and starting sunday this is what im doin for 2 weeks. then im gonna cut my cals down to 1500 with the same basic idea .

so im getting rid of my cheat day. and starting mycarb cycling. it will go like this


Sunday- legs (high carb diet) 150 g carbs

monday- back &abs 100g carbs

tuesday- chest 100g carbs

wed- arms & abs 50g carbs

thursday- legs 150 g carbs

friday- shoulders&trapz- 100g carbs

saturday- cardio 50 g carbs

at 1,650 cals

----------


## FireGuy

I guess it depends what your purpose for the comps are. I love calipers because they are consistent. I dont care of they are off by 2% as long as it's consistent. I dont do comps to find out what my bodyfat is per se. I do comps to see what changes are occuring in my body so I know what changes I need to make in my diet and cardio schedule for the following week. If that's your intended purpose for them then weekly is fine. Just be sure you get them done the exact same way by the same person, use the same scale for weighing yourself ect..

----------


## Diamond*K

> I guess it depends what your purpose for the comps are. I love calipers because they are consistent. I dont care of they are off by 2% as long as it's consistent. I dont do comps to find out what my bodyfat is per se. I do comps to see what changes are occuring in my body so I know what changes I need to make in my diet and cardio schedule for the following week. If that's your intended purpose for them then weekly is fine. Just be sure you get them done the exact same way by the same person, use the same scale for weighing yourself ect..


ohh of course. i always use the same scale, same person. 
i usually do it every morning on thursday or friday. 

my stupid ex usually does it for me.. but now im getting a girl 2 do it for me from now on.. coz he has no interest in doin them for me. 
i keep tellin him i wanna do it every friday morning and he wants me 2 do it whenever he likes... 
but i need sum1 that will be consistent with me...

----------


## Maverick_J8

Who advised you of this diet? It's awful for your goals and current weight. And at 1800kcals with your goals you certainly shouldn't be indulging in a cheat meal once a week. 

Carbs too high (bread is not diet food), and as mentioned already, use of compounds too high and unnecessary.

Drop at least 80g off daily carb intake for starters, ditch the cheat meal for a high carb day once a week, and up the cardio. And that's just for starters.

As you are continuing at the moment, I feel you will end up simply looking a chunkier you which is clearly not what you're aiming for. 

My opinion.

----------


## Diamond*K

i do well with high carbs.. usually when im off cycle i eat more. 
i usually eat 1800-1900 cals 40% carbs.. and still lose weight. but right now i just wanna get really ripped and dry.. and eating 1900 cals i still lose fat.. but i gain sum leanmass too.. i just wanna lose as much fat as possible.

----------


## Diamond*K

trust me.. 1650 cals.. is pretty damn low for me.

----------


## Diamond*K

> Who advised you of this diet? It's awful for your goals and current weight. And at 1800kcals with your goals you certainly shouldn't be indulging in a cheat meal once a week. 
> 
> Carbs too high (bread is not diet food), and as mentioned already, use of compounds too high and unnecessary.
> 
> Drop at least 80g off daily carb intake for starters, ditch the cheat meal for a high carb day once a week, and up the cardio. And that's just for starters.
> 
> As you are continuing at the moment, I feel you will end up simply looking a chunkier you which is clearly not what you're aiming for. 
> 
> My opinion.


read the entire thread.

diet changes every week or so. already dwn to 1650 cals. 
gonna start carb cycling next week. have that diet for maybe 2 weeks. drop it down to 1500 cals &carb cycle
im also gonna put up my cardio weekly
and for my last 2 weeks im gonna have a keto style dieting...

cheat days were already cut out...

----------


## Maverick_J8

> but right now i just wanna get really ripped and dry.. and eating 1900 cals i still lose fat.. but i gain sum leanmass too.. i just wanna lose as much fat as possible.


You're contradicting yourself somewhat here. 

if you want to 'get really ripped and dry' you should not be worrying about 'some lean mass too'. One or the other. 




> i just wanna lose as much fat as possible.


If you still lose fat on 1900 calories, drop to 1300 for 5 days straight, then high carb. The var and winny will maintain your strength and energy in the gym.

----------


## Diamond*K

> You're contradicting yourself somewhat here. 
> 
> if you want to 'get really ripped and dry' you should not be worrying about 'some lean mass too'. One or the other. 
> 
> 
> 
> If you still lose fat on 1900 calories, drop to 1300 for 5 days straight, then high carb. The var and winny will maintain your strength and energy in the gym.


im not sayin that getting lean mass is bad.. but my cals were too high bcoz of the var i was building muscle and only dropin 1lb a week of fat.. i wanna lose more fat and maintain my lbm

----------


## Maverick_J8

> read the entire thread.
> 
> diet changes every week or so. already dwn to 1650 cals. 
> gonna start carb cycling next week. have that diet for maybe 2 weeks. drop it down to 1500 cals & carb cycle
> im also gonna put up my cardio weekly
> and for my last 2 weeks im gonna have a keto style dieting...
> 
> cheat days were already cut out...


I've already briefed over it and understand it's a trial for you at the moment. 

But from looking at your pics and body type you need to cut the calories even more if you want to achieve your aims.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> i wanna lose more fat and maintain my lbm


Drop the calories. Drop the bread (and/or anything processed). 

Keep up the hard work.

----------


## Diamond*K

i kno wat ur saying... and trust me i am.. but slowly... i rather put up my cardio then 2 put down my cals.... 
so i was thinking.. carb cycle at 1650 for 2 weeks. put up my cardio in that time. lower my carbs down to 1500 and carb cycle, 2nd week of that put up my cardio sum more. 
then my last 2 weeks.. put up my cardio again lol keep my high carb( sunday& thursday) days and the rest make them keto days. and my last week just cut it down to 1400 cals keto all week. 
sumthing like that.. it might change depending on how things go..

----------


## Diamond*K

> Drop the calories. Drop the bread (and/or anything processed). 
> 
> Keep up the hard work.


bread is not processed. its all organic ... has to stay in the freezer or it goes bad..sum of the pros eat that kinda bread.. its where i got the idea to put it in my diet. 

and thanx  :Smilie:  i'll keep ya posted  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Maverick_J8

> i kno wat ur saying... and trust me i am.. but slowly... i rather put up my cardio then 2 put down my cals.... 
> so i was thinking.. carb cycle at 1650 for 2 weeks. put up my cardio in that time. lower my carbs down to 1500 and carb cycle, 2nd week of that put up my cardio sum more. 
> then my last 2 weeks.. put up my cardio again lol keep my high carb( sunday& thursday) days and the rest make them keto days. and my last week just cut it down to 1400 cals keto all week. 
> sumthing like that.. it might change depending on how things go..


Out of interest. 
What's the reason you would rather put up your cardio than put down your calories?

----------


## Diamond*K

ok.. i got an important question.. and this is for any1 tthat can answer.

if i usually eat 1900 cals and all that.. after im done cycling and im done with this diet. how do i eat after this?

----------


## Diamond*K

i just rather wrk off wat im eating so by body doesnt go crazy when i start eatin more normal...

----------


## Maverick_J8

> i just rather wrk off wat im eating so by body doesnt go crazy when i start eatin more normal...


That won't happen when you know how to eat from day to day, in fact the leaner you get the easier it is to maintain and the more flexibility you will have to enjoy certain foods that you thought you'd have to stay away from - I can answer the question you've asked but I have to go so will leave it to one of the other guys to contribute. 

But remember it, it's now a lifestyle not just a cycle or diet. That's the key factor to dwell on.

----------


## Diamond*K

> That won't happen when you know how to eat from day to day, in fact the leaner you get the easier it is to maintain and the more flexibility you will have to enjoy certain foods that you thought you'd have to stay away from - I can answer the question you've asked but I have to go so will leave it to one of the other guys to contribute. 
> 
> But remember it, it's now a lifestyle not just a cycle or diet. That's the key factor to dwell on.


oh yea i kno.. but i just dont wanna measure my food all the time. and i wanna be able 2 cheat a lil here and there..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Diamond*K

ok.. i did sum research on the ezekiel bread. 
its a mix of like 7 grains. plus jay cutler uses it pre comp. 
im gonna keep it in my diet... we'll see if i can still reach my goals.

i'd like 2 c how much i can handle... like obviously i could lose tons of weight if i drop my cals dwn to under 1500 and cut out all my carbs..... but i'd like to play and see what wrks best for me.

----------


## taiboxa

even though cardio is essential for health/stamina/well-being.. in all honesty its nothing compared to a well composed diet w/ proper macros n' meal timings, though i love doing lots of cardio because it helps my stamina so i can suck less wind during resistance training sessions

----------


## Diamond*K

ok i got my new diets starting next week figured out

high carb day:

-- 1 hr cardio--- 
9:00 meal 1 -360 cals/ 11 f/ 22 p/ 36 carbs

2/3 cup oats - 150cals/ 2g fat/ 2 g protein/ 33 carbs 
1tbsp natty peanut-butter- 100 cals/ 8g fats/ 5g pro/ 3 carbs
2 egg whites 30 cals/ 0fat/ 7g pro/ 0carb 



11:30 - meal 2 - 248 cal/ 8.5 f/ 26p/ 15

3 oz chicken- 100 cals/ 2 g fat/ 20 g pro/ 0 carbs 
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 14carb
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb 




1:30 meal 3- 294cals/ 10 g fat/ 28g pro/ 25g carbs

1 scoop whey- 119 cal/ 2g fat/ 23g pro/ 2g carbs
3oz banana 75 cals/ 0fat/ 0pro/ 20 carbs
1tbsp natty peanut-butter- 100 cals/ 8g fats/ 5g pro/ 3 carbs



4:00 meal 6- 248 cal/ 8.5 f/ 26p/ 15

3 oz chicken- 100 cals/ 2 g fat/ 20 g pro/ 0 carbs 
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 14carb
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb 




4:30 --- train 1hr , 1hr cardio---



7:00 meal 5 - 300cals/ 2.75 g fat/ 38 g pro/ 37carbs

1 slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 14carb
2/3 cup quinoa- 160 cals/ 2.5 fat/ 6 g pro/ 30 carbs
2oz tuna- 60 cals/ 0fat/ 15g pro/ 0carbs



9:30 meal 7- 115cal/ 12.5p/ 4 fat/ 5carb

1/2 scoop banana Protein 65 cals/ 10pro/ 1.5 f/ 3.5 carb
1tsp natty peanut-butter- 50 cals/ 4g fats/ 2.5g pro/ 1.5 carbs




1,565cals
146.5 pro
46.5 f
146 carbs

----------


## Diamond*K

med carb day(around 100g/day)

-- 1 hr cardio--- 
9:00 meal 1 -310 cals/ 9.5 f/ 20.5 p/ 25 carbs

1/2 cup oats - 150cals/ 2g fat/ 2 g protein/ 22 carbs 
1tbsp natty peanut-butter- 100 cals/ 8g fats/ 5g pro/ 3 carbs
2 egg whites 30 cals/ 0fat/ 7g pro/ 0carb 


11:30 - meal 2 - 298 cal/ 9.5 f/ 36p/ 15

4.5 oz chicken- 150 cals/ 3 g fat/ 30 g pro/ 0 carbs 
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 14carb
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb 




1:30 meal 3- 280 cals/ 9.5f/ 34p/ 14 carbs
1 can tuna- 120 cals/0fat/30gp/0carb
2tsp flax oil- 80cals/ 9g fat
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 14carb



4:00 meal 6- 298 cal/ 9.5 f/ 36p/ 15

4.5 oz chicken- 150 cals/ 3 g fat/ 30 g pro/ 0 carbs 
1slice ezekiel bread- 80 cals/.5fat/ 4g pro/ 14carb
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb 




4:30 --- train 1hr , 1hr cardio---



7:00 meal 5 - 265cals/ 11 g fat/ 19 g pro/ 20carbs


1/2 cup quinoa- 105 cals/ 2 fat/ 4 g pro/ 20 carbs
4oz tuna- 120 cals/ 0fat/ 15g pro/ 0carbs
1tsp flax oil- 40cals/ 4.5g fat



9:30 meal 7- 100cal/ 22.5p/ 4.5fat/ 0carb

1/2 can tuna- 60 cals/0fat/15gp/0carb
1tsp flax oil- 40cals/ 4.5g fat




1,551cals
160.5 pro
49 f
89 carbs (close enough)

----------


## Diamond*K

low carb day:

-- 1 hr cardio--- 
9:00 meal 1 -310 cals/ 9.5 f/ 20.5 p/ 25 carbs

1/2 cup oats - 150cals/ 2g fat/ 2 g protein/ 22 carbs 
1tbsp natty peanut-butter- 100 cals/ 8g fats/ 5g pro/ 3 carbs
2 egg whites 30 cals/ 0fat/ 7g pro/ 0carb 


11:30 - meal 2 - 308 cal/ 14.5 f/ 32p/ 1

6 oz chicken- 200 cals/ 4g fat/ 40 g pro/ 0 carbs 
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb 
1 tsp flax oil- 40 cal/ 4.5g fat


1:30 meal 3 - 200 cals / 9 g fat/ 30 p / 0 carb
1 can tuna- 120 cals/ 0 fat/ 30 g p/ 0 carb
2 tsp flax oil- 80 cal/ 9g fat



4:00 meal 6- 308 cal/ 14.5 f/ 42p/ 1 carb

6 oz chicken- 200 cals/ 4 g fat/ 40 g pro/ 0 carbs 
almonds 10g - 68 cals/ 6g fat/ 2 pro/1 g carb 
1 tsp flax oil- 40 cal/ 4.5g fat



4:30 --- train 1hr , 1hr cardio---



7:00 meal 5 - 305cals/ 2 g fat/ 34 g pro/ 20carbs


1/2 cup quinoa- 105 cals/ 2 fat/ 4 g pro/ 20 carbs
4oz tuna- 120 cals/ 0fat/ 30g pro/ 0carbs
2 tsp flax oil- 80 cal/ 9g fat


9:30 meal 7- 140 cals / 9 g fat/ 30 p / 0 carb
1/2 can tuna- 60 cals/ 0 fat/ 15 g p/ 0 carb
2 tsp flax oil- 80 cal/ 9g fat


1569 cals
173.5 g pro
58.5g fat
47 g carbs

----------


## Diamond*K

omg.. im already feeling hungry looking at this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Morgoth

Hows your cycle going right now Krys? Are the Var and Winny having an effect?

----------


## Diamond*K

> Hows your cycle going right now Krys? Are the Var and Winny having an effect?


im not on winny yet...

the var at 20mg feels pretty good tho.. i split it 10mg am, 10mg pm.

so not many sides.

----------


## Diamond*K

ok i started my carb cycling today  :Smilie: 

i took sum pix.. next sat i will take more

----------


## Diamond*K

more pix

----------


## Diamond*K

ok im a lil obsessed about how my bak looks.. i really want my bak to look like jamie eason's  :Smilie:

----------


## Morgoth

Keep it up Krys! However, I personally do think you should keep a more balanced diet instead of spiking your carbs all over the spectrm like you are doing.

Anyhow, tell me something: What kind of sides do you normally experiance on Anavar ? Any aggression? Any aggression on winny?

----------


## Diamond*K

> Keep it up Krys! However, I personally do think you should keep a more balanced diet instead of spiking your carbs all over the spectrm like you are doing.
> 
> Anyhow, tell me something: What kind of sides do you normally experiance on Anavar? Any aggression? Any aggression on winny?


yea a lil. LOL i find im a lil short tempered. i kinda start 2 get that attitude like i dont care about anything. and my sex drive is a lil messed up....
like usually im in the "mood".. and i am now i am ALL the time.. but its different 2. like now when i'm in the mood... i just wanna finish and call it a night lol. and my preference on what i like is different too. usually i dont care for attention 2 my clit... where as now its sooooooo sensitive , its all i really want. (seriously tho.. i gotta be careful wiping myself coz my knees get weak LOL ) :7up: 

i am starting to get sum acne on my back. winny usually does it 2 me pretty bad. i find the only side affect i really get from winny is acne... i get a lil from the var.. but winny does me bad. 

i think the obsession of how my cycle is goin , how much weight im losing has a lot 2 do with my attitude too... i become very focused on me and i dont really care about any1 else. 

so im gettin sum sides.. but nothing too serious... no voice change ( im more wrried about the winny doin that)

----------


## Diamond*K

heres a pic from 3 weeks ago and now

----------


## Maverick_J8

> i think the obsession of how my cycle is goin , how much weight im losing has a lot 2 do with my attitude too... i become very focused on me and i dont really care about any1 else.


That's me all over anyway.

----------


## Diamond*K

> That's me all over anyway.


i thinks it must be a BB thing.... i think most ppl here couls say there obsessed about their bodies

----------


## Diamond*K

just sum diff pix

----------


## oldschoolfitness

over all you look great! but like all of us you want improvement sounds like you got a legit plan and everything is set to go. i really don't know a whole lot about cutting and dieting i just wanted to wish you good luck and hope you reach those goals. by the way nothing wrong with the booty got to have some shape back there ( i keep telling my wife the same thing) from the front very impressive and results should be great. better get off this thread before she sees those picks lol.

----------


## Morgoth

Krys, is there any reason you didn't add Clen to this cycle instead of either Winny or Anavar ?

----------


## Hazard

Great job so far! I can see your arms are more defined.....

Seems like you have a pretty good grasp for what you need to do...... you're focused..... just keep at it. This is a great learning experience..... you're going to find out what you're made of..... you'll find out what your body responds to and what it doesn't respond to..... and most of all.... you'll find out what it takes and what you need to do for a competition.

keep up the good work!

~Haz~

----------


## Diamond*K

> Krys, is there any reason you didn't add Clen to this cycle instead of either Winny or Anavar?


i did.. i do it 4 days on 2 days off. every time i start back at day 1 i up my doses  :Smilie:

----------


## Diamond*K

trying tp push out my lats...

----------


## DaBullet

Looking real good DK!! Are you working out the wheels too??? havent seen any pics of them thats the only reason im asking...but good results so far.

----------


## Diamond*K

> Looking real good DK!! Are you working out the wheels too??? havent seen any pics of them thats the only reason im asking...but good results so far.


i am.. im gonna start wrking hard on them.. i still dont like them enough to post pics  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Diamond*K

my numbers where done 2day....

down to 17.2 %
143 lbs
muscle went up to 118. something
and my bf went dwn to 24. something.. sry 4got 2 write it down.

i cant believe it..... but i do find my abs are cumin out a lot more.. tries loook great and my back is starting 2 form real nice. 

my wheels are the only thing im struggling with.... look look better each week.. but its not good enough.... not 4 me any ways....

----------


## taiboxa

good improvements but def need to find a posing coach.

----------


## Diamond*K

yea i kno...  :Frown:

----------


## old-grunt11series

good luck ill be following

----------


## DaBullet

So any updated pics?? Your doing an awazing job by the way.

----------


## Diamond*K

thank you.. yea im gonna take more pics soon...

----------


## njviking

not to jack ur thread diamond-girl but.....

ms. fireguys asss looks like God himself sculpted it with his own 2 hands....

WOW....

oh sorry back to the topic. u def. have some good size to you diamond girl...its weird. in the pic. of you with the red shirt/bra on you look very lean....but in the handcuff photo your big booty really shows. almost like its 2 different peeps.

but lookin good nonetheless. keep up the good work.

----------


## DaBullet

> not to jack ur thread diamond-girl but.....
> 
> ms. fireguys asss looks like God himself sculpted it with his own 2 hands....
> 
> WOW....
> 
> oh sorry back to the topic. u def. have some good size to you diamond girl...its weird. in the pic. of you with the red shirt/bra on you look very lean....but in the handcuff photo your big booty really shows. almost like its 2 different peeps.
> 
> but lookin good nonetheless. keep up the good work.


I think diamond also has a nice booty, that was just one angle. She should post more pics so we can see exactly how it looks and im pretty sure it looks great!! But so far good results on ur cycle. :Welcome:

----------


## c-Z

> not to jack ur thread diamond-girl but.....
> 
> *ms. fireguys asss looks like God himself sculpted it with his own 2 hands....*
> 
> WOW....
> 
> oh sorry back to the topic. u def. have some good size to you diamond girl...its weird. in the pic. of you with the red shirt/bra on you look very lean....but in the handcuff photo your big booty really shows. almost like its 2 different peeps.
> 
> but lookin good nonetheless. keep up the good work.


With all this testosterone pumping over here... It sure wasn't a good idea to post that. LMAO

Your doing great. And honestly I asked myself why you are here same as others but i see you want to compete? Looking real good....

It takes balls for a female to post their pics up on here.... Especially with the amount of test in this thread. LOL..... Looking great though... Keep us updated with progress....

.... Pics are nice too..... LOL

----------


## Diamond*K

> not to jack ur thread diamond-girl but.....
> 
> ms. fireguys asss looks like God himself sculpted it with his own 2 hands....
> 
> WOW....
> 
> oh sorry back to the topic. u def. have some good size to you diamond girl...its weird. in the pic. of you with the red shirt/bra on you look very lean....but in the handcuff photo your big booty really shows. almost like its 2 different peeps.
> 
> but lookin good nonetheless. keep up the good work.


the pic of my legs was like 6months ago..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

the pink shirt pic i have... thts from a few weeks ago.

i deff been training a lot since then  :Wink:

----------


## Diamond*K

> With all this testosterone pumping over here... It sure wasn't a good idea to post that. LMAO
> 
> Your doing great. And honestly I asked myself why you are here same as others but i see you want to compete? Looking real good....
> 
> It takes balls for a female to post their pics up on here.... Especially with the amount of test in this thread. LOL..... Looking great though... Keep us updated with progress....
> 
> .... Pics are nice too..... LOL


thanxxxx  :Wink:

----------


## njviking

my apologies diamond girl. didnt see all those photos you posted. def. see gains and BF is def. down.

the pics of you in the purple bra def. shows you are progressing well. and i wasnt complaining about your booty....i was saying it was big and NICE.

you def. have the right attitude and seem dedicated. good luck and keep it up.

and send the "good" pics to me via PM....

:-)

----------


## Diamond*K

> my apologies diamond girl. didnt see all those photos you posted. def. see gains and BF is def. down.
> 
> the pics of you in the purple bra def. shows you are progressing well. and i wasnt complaining about your booty....i was saying it was big and NICE.
> 
> you def. have the right attitude and seem dedicated. good luck and keep it up.
> 
> and send the "good" pics to me via PM....
> 
> :-)


no dont wry i didnt take offense  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and thank you  :Wink:

----------


## stevey_6t9

> my apologies diamond girl. didnt see all those photos you posted. def. see gains and BF is def. down.
> 
> the pics of you in the purple bra def. shows you are progressing well. and i wasnt complaining about your booty....i was saying it was big and NICE.
> 
> you def. have the right attitude and seem dedicated. good luck and keep it up.
> 
> and *send the "good" pics to me via PM*....
> 
> :-)


oh dear god.

----------


## DaBullet

> my apologies diamond girl. didnt see all those photos you posted. def. see gains and BF is def. down.
> 
> the pics of you in the purple bra def. shows you are progressing well. and i wasnt complaining about your booty....i was saying it was big and NICE.
> 
> you def. have the right attitude and seem dedicated. good luck and keep it up.
> 
> and send the "good" pics to me via PM....
> 
> :-)


no wonder why not that many girls post here! Lmao....

----------


## taiboxa

> no wonder why not that many girls post here! Lmao....


i know.. effin horndoggish tardlings eff the female population up, kuz they are always trying to slip in a perverse moment here n' there..

----------


## c-Z

LMAO!!! ^^^ what do you expect with all the testosterone .... LOL

----------


## Diamond*K

oh damn... abs starting 2 creep out  :Wink: 

ok i got a leg pic for u guys :P

----------


## taiboxa

locking your legs is bad.. never do it

----------


## Diamond*K

> locking your legs is bad.. never do it


my knees just do that, i got double jointed knees

----------


## DaBullet

> oh damn... abs starting 2 creep out 
> 
> ok i got a leg pic for u guys :P


looking good!! Love that ab pic you look really really good in it, and your shoulders are looking very nice!! keep up the great work!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

abs and legs are looking great. keep working hard you're making good progress

----------


## DaBullet

hows it going diamond!? hows your workouts going?? Any updates??

----------


## Diamond*K

2morro i get m #s done...  :Smilie:

----------


## Diamond*K

ok droped dwn to 15.16% whoop whoop....  :Big Grin:  5 more weeks left on my cycle.. yay... lost of time2 drop to 13%


diets staying the same the only thing i changed was my high carb day.. took out the banana.. put in oats.  :Smilie: 

so i've had no sugar at all in the last 2 weeks :S but its wrking for me. my last 2 weeks diet will change again just so i can drop more water.

dwn to 140 
so got 10lbs to go  :Smilie:

----------


## DaBullet

Very nice diamond keep up the great work!!! cant wait to see the final results!!

----------


## Misty47

Love you diamond!! You sound just as crazy as me your diet regimen makes you crazier!!! I am so happy i stumbled upon your fourm! I am starting my first cycle of var on monday! I tried so many things in the past clen efed. nothing works for me. I am happy with the way I look but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about I just want more!!!!! I'm at 21% body fat at 145lbs and wanna be at 15% bf. I have a horrible diet! I eat 100% clean but just not enough! NEVER cheat! I work out 6 days a week like a nut for 3 hours a day! Everyone says I overtrain!! 
I need your advice, everyones telling me not to take var that it's gonna screw me up! Please break it down to me what should I expect? Sides, gains, losses whatever you can tell me would I would really appriciate it!!! You looks awsome btw!!!

----------


## Diamond*K

> Love you diamond!! You sound just as crazy as me your diet regimen makes you crazier!!! I am so happy i stumbled upon your fourm! I am starting my first cycle of var on monday! I tried so many things in the past clen efed. nothing works for me. I am happy with the way I look but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about I just want more!!!!! I'm at 21% body fat at 145lbs and wanna be at 15% bf. I have a horrible diet! I eat 100% clean but just not enough! NEVER cheat! I work out 6 days a week like a nut for 3 hours a day! Everyone says I overtrain!! 
> I need your advice, everyones telling me not to take var that it's gonna screw me up! Please break it down to me what should I expect? Sides, gains, losses whatever you can tell me would I would really appriciate it!!! You looks awsome btw!!!


thanx. if i were u.... i would post up in the diet section and learn how 2 eat.. once u got that dwn u should drop sum weight naturally. then post up ur stats and the guys here and myself will help you out.  :Smilie:

----------


## number28

Diamond girl you looking smoking!!!

Great shots, good progress. Keep it up..im on my first cycle and im totally amazed at how my body transformedI like seeing people work really hard on cycles as you do and dont just start popping pills hoping for miracleskeep it up and keep us posted.

By the way, I think it was in post # 109 where you compare back shots, what effect did you use to get your left and right side swapped? I mean everything on the left side of your back from your tattoos to your shoulder dimples was swapped to your right side :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Diamond*K

> Diamond girl you looking smoking!!!
> 
> Great shots, good progress. Keep it up..im on my first cycle and im totally amazed at how my body transformedI like seeing people work really hard on cycles as you do and dont just start popping pills hoping for miracleskeep it up and keep us posted.
> 
> By the way, I think it was in post # 109 where you compare back shots, what effect did you use to get your left and right side swapped? I mean everything on the left side of your back from your tattoos to your shoulder dimples was swapped to your right side


 my web cam flips the image :P..

----------


## Misty47

Diamond, I am trying to post my pre cycle pics and it's not working. Why does it keep saying upload failed?

----------


## Misty47

Thanks guys my files were too large!!

OK PRECYCLE PICSSSS! 
I started my first cycle of vars today I am so psyched!!
I am happy with the way I am now but after all these years of training want more size and less body fat
I'm 145lbs
21% BF
workout like a nut 6 days a week
I had to throw a feminine pic in there!!

----------


## BJJ

> Thanks guys my files were too large!!
> 
> OK PRECYCLE PICSSSS! 
> I started my first cycle of vars today I am so psyched!!
> I am happy with the way I am now but after all these years of training want more size and less body fat
> I'm 145lbs
> 21% BF
> workout like a nut 6 days a week
> I had to throw a feminine pic in there!!


I think you should start your own thread.

Nice shot in front of the sink...
Are you sure that body is yours?

----------


## Morgoth

Misty are you sure you are 21% body fat? I would put you at slightly below that amount. Maybe someone else here will chime in. 

As for the feminine pic, VA VA VOOOM!  :Big Grin:  And yeah, I would suggest you start your own thread instead of hijacking Krys's thread. 

Oh and Krys, UPDATE!!! lol

----------


## Misty47

OK I will start my own thread. New to this site I thought we were all here to help each other and give constuctive cristism and boost our egos more than they already are. Didn't mean to "hyjack" just looking for her expert advice since I just started what she knows more about than me.

----------


## Diamond*K

> OK I will start my own thread. New to this site I thought we were all here to help each other and give constuctive cristism and boost our egos more than they already are. Didn't mean to "hyjack" just looking for her expert advice since I just started what she knows more about than me.


ahh dont wry bout it.

i think ur in great shape. deff look up on var.. it would prolly help u out tons.

start up ur thread and post ur diet and cycle experience.. goals. every1 here can help you out.

----------


## Diamond*K

ok so i got completely sick for the last few days.. so i was of my diet and lightened up on my cardio . 2day im back to my dieting... so im thinking i wanna lose another 5 lbs when my cycle is done. i wanna cut at least dwn to 13%.. its gonna be a killer 3 weeks ....  :Smilie: 

i changed up[ my plans a bit for this year... im gonna do a comp this november :7up: 

im also taking to a modeling company.. hoping to do some fitness modeling. so this year its all about DIET DIET DIET .....

----------


## DaBullet

hey diamond whats going on with your cycle?? Any updates?

----------


## Diamond*K

> hey diamond whats going on with your cycle?? Any updates?


i had 2 cut it short. my body was under too much stress .. physically &mentally.
im also taking the week off from training. next week i start training again and making a new diet for july. im doin 2 comps in november.. one modeling the other is a BB. 

i couldnt stick 2 my diet so i didnt want 2 waste my var and winny. i hate taking gear if im not dieting properly ....

----------


## Diamond*K

new pic..

----------


## Misty47

Hey Diamond! How are you feeling? Did you start back on the vars yet? Did they mess with your stomach at all. The past few days my stomachs been feeling really tight and acidy. I haven't changed my diet??? It also looks bloated, its driving me nuts. Did you experience anything like that? 
Love that last pic your back looks awsome!

----------


## Diamond*K

> Hey Diamond! How are you feeling? Did you start back on the vars yet? Did they mess with your stomach at all. The past few days my stomachs been feeling really tight and acidy. I haven't changed my diet??? It also looks bloated, its driving me nuts. Did you experience anything like that? 
> Love that last pic your back looks awsome!


no.. not back on var. 
i didnt really feel anything different on var... its winny that usually gives me sides. diet is the only thing that ever made me feel bloated the second i stoped my cheat day.. whao look out.. i felt so dry, especially when i was carb cycling.. wow the difference it made . but at the same time i never took var alone.. always with clen .. usually clen makes u pee a lot so ur not bloated on clen. but i did get sick easily.. again i think that had 2 do a lot with diet.. low sugar.. lots of aspartame. i got really shitty head aches.. i got most my sides from clen and winny.. var not so much...

----------


## Misty47

> no.. not back on var. 
> i didnt really feel anything different on var... its winny that usually gives me sides. diet is the only thing that ever made me feel bloated the second i stoped my cheat day.. whao look out.. i felt so dry, especially when i was carb cycling.. wow the difference it made . but at the same time i never took var alone.. always with clen.. usually clen makes u pee a lot so ur not bloated on clen. but i did get sick easily.. again i think that had 2 do a lot with diet.. low sugar.. lots of aspartame. i got really shitty head aches.. i got most my sides from clen and winny.. var not so much...


Thanks!!!!

----------


## *RAGE*

What happened to the OP??????????????????????

----------


## Diamond*K

> What happened to the OP??????????????????????


i stopped my cycle 7 weeks in.. i got really sick... and i wasnt sleepin coz of my new job (always up to 4am) and my ex was getting on my case .. i just got overwhelmed with everything and i couldnt diet properly coz i was hardly getting sleep. so i didnt want to waste any gear so i stopped my cycle.

i had a change in plans too.. now im doin my comp sooner.. this november! soooooooo.....  :Big Grin:  til the end of june im trying to bulk up a bit.. then i start dieting again in july and i get my personal trainer in august  :Smilie:  
i have it a lil better planned out diet wise and supplement wise.. i keep getting bad muscle cramps from the clen so i need to put up my potassium and calcium and constantly drink water .. bcoz my muscles lately cramp soo easily,its painful.

----------

